# LWJGL-Renderfail



## h4x0r_2018 (16. Dez 2014)

Hallo.
Ich habe mir seit längerem schon die LWJGL angeschaut, und habe auch vorher
schon mit OpenGL kleine grafische primitiven Sachen programmiert (Quadrate, Dreiecke, Kreise) 
Also noch nichts weltbewegendes.
Da ich auch mit Java programmiere, wollte ich auch hier mit OpenGL losstarten, wenn dann nicht
immer diese Start-Fails wären 
Mein Problem: (und das trifft auch für JOGL zu)

Alles wird krisselig gezeichnet. Egal ob ich im immediate mode zeichnen lasse, oder mit
VBO's. Es ist IMMER krisselig. Sogar Texturen werden gekrisselt.

//im Anhang ist ein Screenshot von einem Dreieck, welches ich mit der LWJGL gerendert habe

Der Code ist der original-Code von der Webseite (Hier wird zwar ein Quadrat gezeichnet, aber das macht keinen unterschied, auch das ist bei mir krisselig):


```
import org.lwjgl.LWJGLException;
import org.lwjgl.opengl.Display;
import org.lwjgl.opengl.DisplayMode;
import org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11;
  
public class QuadExample {
  
    public void start() {
        try {
        Display.setDisplayMode(new DisplayMode(800,600));
        Display.create();
    } catch (LWJGLException e) {
        e.printStackTrace();
        System.exit(0);
    }
  
    // init OpenGL
    GL11.glMatrixMode(GL11.GL_PROJECTION);
    GL11.glLoadIdentity();
    GL11.glOrtho(0, 800, 0, 600, 1, -1);
    GL11.glMatrixMode(GL11.GL_MODELVIEW);
  
    while (!Display.isCloseRequested()) {
        // Clear the screen and depth buffer
        GL11.glClear(GL11.GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT | GL11.GL_DEPTH_BUFFER_BIT);  
         
        // set the color of the quad (R,G,B,A)
        GL11.glColor3f(0.5f,0.5f,1.0f);
             
        // draw quad
        GL11.glBegin(GL11.GL_QUADS);
            GL11.glVertex2f(100,100);
        GL11.glVertex2f(100+200,100);
        GL11.glVertex2f(100+200,100+200);
        GL11.glVertex2f(100,100+200);
        GL11.glEnd();
  
        Display.update();
    }
  
    Display.destroy();
    }
  
    public static void main(String[] argv) {
        QuadExample quadExample = new QuadExample();
        quadExample.start();
    }
```

Habt ihr vielleicht ne Idee an was das liegen könnte?
An OpenGL kann es nicht liegen. Beispielsweise Minecraft läuft auf höchsten Einstellungen
flüssig. Und auch andere Spiele, die mit OpenGL gezeichnet werden, laufen ohne Probleme und ohne jegliche Darstellungsfehler.
Und das ist ja das Kuriose: Minecraft benutzt ja auch die LWJGL und dort läuft es 

Ich hoffe jmd von euch hat ne Lösung ^^

mfG


----------



## minzee (22. Dez 2014)

Ich kenn mich zwar mir diesem Thema nicht aus, aber ich würde mir die Display-Modes anzeigen lassen: LWJGL Basics 5 (Fullscreen) | NinjaCave Vielleicht fällt dir dann irgendetwas dabei auf.


----------

